# Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Maduro Equisito - Exquisite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These little cigars are great smokes for just a couple bucks. Slightly sweet wrapper, good flavor to the smoke and a smooth finish. Burn is a lit...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Maduro Equisito - Exquisite


----------

